# Блоки позвонков, протрузии, подвывих по Ковачу, артроз



## ИгорьМарр (1 Янв 2017)

Добрый день, уважаемые доктора! Обращаюсь к Вам за помощью.

5 лет мучаюсь от симптомов, которые значительно снижают качество моей жизни. Среди них:

1. Постоянная тяжесть в голове (словно шея не держит голову, хочется постоянно подпереть голову рукой), усиливающаяся в сидячем положении (стоя - состояние немного нормализуется, лежа - чувствую себя почти хорошо).
2. Сильные распирания в голове и шее при наклонах вниз (например, когда поднимаю что-то с пола или наклоняюсь завязать шнурки) - распирания такие, как будто кровь с силой приливает в полость черепа (по допплеру диагностировано затруднение венозного оттока.)
3. Снижение зрения по вечерам (по типу куриной слепоты - зрение затемняется, падает цветопередача, на все смотрю как через темные очки).
4. Повышенная утомляемость, снижение памяти и интеллектуальной активности, работать в таком состоянии невозможно, сидеть за компьютером тоже. Приходится либо лежать, либо ходить.

Обошел всех врачей, пил самые разные лекарства, от сосудистых и ноотропов до антидепрессантов и диуретиков. Эффект либо крайне незначительный, либо его нет вовсе.

В итоге, остановился на гипотезе, что состояние мое обусловлено нарушениями в шейном отделе позвоночника. Рентгенолог с ученой степенью высказал мнение, что есть подвывих по Ковачу (виден на снимках через рот), а другой специалист указал на на блок на уровне C1-C1 в прямом положении и при наклоне вперед. Также найдены - спондилоартроз, проявления артроза, остеохондроз, протрузии, нестабильность...

Скажите, пожалуйста, уважаемые доктора, действительно ли на приведенных мной снимках присутствуют подвывих, нестабильность и блоки позвонков (предположительно C1-C2)?

И если так, то показана ли мне тракция для вытяжения позвоночника? Что касается мануальных терапевтов - то был у разных специалистов уж 5 раз. Хрустели шеей, вертели головой, тянули голову, воздействовали на триггеры - но результата не последовало. Поэтому вся надежда именно на вытяжение (которое еще не пробовал - так как никто из врачей о нем даже не обмолвился) - но будет ли от него толк, в моем случае?

Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2017)

*ИгорьМарр, *здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Николай Николаевич (4 Янв 2017)

Нестабильность есть. При нестабильности вытяжение противопоказано.



ИгорьМарр написал(а):


> Что касается мануальных терапевтов - то был у разных специалистов уж 5 раз. Хрустели шеей, вертели головой, тянули голову, воздействовали на триггеры - но результата не последовало.


в смысле 5 процедур или 5 курсов ?
В Вашем случае шеей хрустеть и крутить её нельзя. Нужны мануальные терапевты работаюшие с мышцами (мягкие методы вправления )


----------



## ИгорьМарр (4 Янв 2017)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> в смысле 5 процедур или 5 курсов ?
> В Вашем случае шеей хрустеть и крутить её нельзя. Нужны мануальные терапевты работаюшие с мышцами (мягкие методы вправления )



Николай Николаевич, добрый вечер и благодарю за ответ!

Всего я прошел через 5 разных мануальных терапевтов - у 4-х был по одному разу, а у одного - прошел 3 процедуры. Получается, в общей сложности 7 процедур. Правда, хочу сразу отметить, что вся симптоматика появилась еще до посещения остеопатов (собственно, по этой причине я к ним и обратился) - и после сеансов с кручением/вытягиванием/хрустами симптоматика не изменилась. Лучше не стало, но и хуже - тоже.

Получается, нестабильность, которую Вы увидели, может вызывать мои симптомы - постоянную тяжесть в голове и распирания при наклонах головы вниз (чувство сильного прилива крови в полость черепа)? То есть, влиять на венозный отток и затруднять его (затруднение венозного оттока было объективно диагностировано в Бурденко)? То есть, причина этого самого затруднения венозного оттока - нестабильность, на Ваш взгляд?

Есть ли еще какие-либо патологии, помимо нестабильности? Например, блоки позвонков С1-С2 или подвывих по Ковачу (все это мне также "ставили")? Прикрепляю еще несколько снимков МРТ.

Заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2017)

Николай Николаевич написал(а):


> в смысле 5 процедур или 5 курсов ?
> В Вашем случае шеей хрустеть и крутить её нельзя. Нужны мануальные терапевты работаюшие с мышцами (мягкие методы вправления )


Почему?
Разве где-то в учебнике написано что надо делать манипуляции (хрустеть никому не надо, это не врачебная манипуляция, а сленг, неприемлем в общеии с пациентами) на нестабильном ПДС, делаю при наличии фукнционального органичения.
Если оно есть, то его и надо устранять.
Кстати, тогда нестабилный сегмент освободиться от избыточной нагрузки.

 .....терапевты работаюшие с мышцами (мягкие методы вправления )....
Это что за методики доктор?
ПИР? Мобилизации?
Но ПИР не делает "вправлений"
А мобилизации, далеко не работа с мышцами.


----------



## ИгорьМарр (4 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему?



Уважаемый доктор, Вы могли бы что-нибудь сказать по моей проблеме? Есть ли на снимках патологии, способные вызывать предположительное затруднение венозного оттока (вызывающее мою симптоматику)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2017)

Скажем так.
Возможно причина Ваша в затруднении венозного оттока.
А вот причина затруднения венозного оттока? Снимки не хуже, чем у многих летчиков.

Наберите в любом поиске:
Причины затрудненного оттока крови из черепа

Посмотрим список причин.
Под причины поищем методы диагностики.

Например, венозный застой можно посмотреть на глазном дне.
Вас окулист смотрел?


----------



## Николай Николаевич (5 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разве где-то в учебнике написано что надо делать манипуляции (хрустеть никому не надо, это не врачебная манипуляция, а сленг, неприемлем в общеии с пациентами) на нестабильном ПДС, делаю при наличии фукнционального органичения.
> Если оно есть, то его и надо устранять.
> Кстати, тогда нестабилный сегмент освободиться от избыточной нагрузки.


в книге Левита написано ,-"при нестабильности противопоказано неадекватное воздействие". В данном случае "жесткое вправление" в виде выкручивания , я считаю не адекватным воздействием , так как такое вправление *не дифференцированное.*


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> сленг, неприемлем в общении с пациентами


Федор Петрович , давайте без нравоучений . Каждый сам будет решать что приемлемо что нет. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> .....терапевты работаюшие с мышцами (мягкие методы вправления )....
> Это что за методики доктор?
> ПИР? Мобилизации?
> Но ПИР не делает "вправлений"
> А мобилизации, далеко не работа с мышцами.


Вы прекрасно понимаете о чем я написал. Если написать пациенту не делайте "манипуляции" то он поймет это как обычное воздействие и примет это как совет к бездействию.
Моё мнение "мягкий метод" - включает в себя подготовку мышц ( массаж) перед воздействием ( мобилизация) на костную структуру. так же не должно быть не каких недифференцированных вправлений !


----------



## ИгорьМарр (5 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Скажем так.
> Возможно причина Ваша в затруднении венозного оттока.
> А вот причина затруднения венозного оттока? Снимки не хуже, чем у многих летчиков.
> 
> ...



Уважаемый доктор, большое спасибо за ответ!

Вы написали, что "не хуже, чем у многих летчиков" - правильно ли я понимаю, что тем самым Вы хотели сказать, что никаких патологий в ШОПе у меня нет и что рентген/мрт хорошие? И что грешить на позвоночник и продолжать ходить к мануальным терапевтам - не стоит?

Что касается венозного оттока - да, полностью с Вами согласен. Он действительно нарушен, что подтвердили, в частности, в Бурденко, измерив ликвородинамику (без пункции - инструментально) на их аппарате и отметив, что отток значительно затруднен. Но по какой причине он может быть затруднен, если еще 5 лет назад меня ничего из всего этого не беспокоило? Следует полагать, затруднен он может быть сугубо из-за протрузий, блоков и подвывиха в шейном отделе - или я ошибаюсь?

Глазное дно неоднократно обследовали. Отметили соотношение вен к артериям как 3:1 (вены втрое шире), но не сказали, что есть отек зрительного нерва. Снимок прикладываю.

Также нашли гипоплазию правых поперечного и сигмовидного синусов - но эта гипоплазия, следует полагать, врожденная. И если бы причина была в ней, то гипоплазия проявляла бы себя с рождения - но до 22-х лет меня ничего не беспокоило. Следовательно, вряд ли причина в ней.

По МР-ангиографии - есть не сильная гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии, а также двусторонний изгиб внутренних сонных артерий. Но, опять же, к венам это не имеет отношения - а синдрома позвоночной артерии (скажем, головокружений или потерь сознаний, транзиторных атак) у меня нет.

Основные симптомы укладываются в клинику именно внутричерепной венозной гипертензии:

1. Постоянная, не снимаемая ничем тяжесть в голове (ощущение полнокровия черепной коробки).
2. Распирания при наклонах от прилива крови (не только в голове, но и в верхней части шеи, которая начинает словно раздуваться при наклонах).
3. Снижение зрения по вечерам при искусственном освещении по типу куриной слепоты (а также снижение зрения и сумеречное состояние при интеллектуальных нагрузках - всегда).
4. Утомляемость, постоянная сонливость, плохое самочувствие даже после долгого сна, снижение памяти, невозможность сосредоточиться, предобморочные-сумеречные состояния при умственных нагрузках.

Все возможные лекарства (включая антибиотик Абактал, который мне посоветовали в Бурденко от якобы неподтвержденного арахноидита), венотоники, диуретики, ноотропы, даже антидепрессанты - все перепробовано. Ни от чего улучшения нет. Не знаю, что делать, на что грешить и как лечиться...

Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2017)

> .....в книге Левита написано ,-"при нестабильности противопоказано неадекватное воздействие". В данном случае "жесткое вправление" в виде выкручивания , я считаю не адекватным воздействием , так как такое вправление *не дифференцированное.....*


Не адекватным является воздействие не на функциональном блоке, а нестабильность не может быть блоком.
Не адекватным является не дифференцированное воздействие, а манипуляция по определению не может быть недифференцированной, поскольку выполняется на блоке.
Если Вы имеете ввиду неправильное выполнение манипуляций, так напишите: ... не надо делать неправильных манипуляций...



> ....Федор Петрович , давайте без нравоучений . Каждый сам будет решать что приемлемо что нет....


Пожалуйста, "хрустите", я буду называть это манипуляциями.
Хотя что-то об этом есть в Кодексе врачей РуНета



> ...Вы прекрасно понимаете о чем я написал. Если написать пациенту не делайте "манипуляции" то он поймет это как обычное воздействие и примет это как совет к бездействию.
> Моё мнение "мягкий метод" - включает в себя подготовку мышц ( массаж) перед воздействием ( мобилизация) на костную структуру. так же не должно быть не каких недифференцированных вправлений...


Так в этом и вопрос, почему рекомендуете не делать манипуляций, хотя это самый точный метод направленный на устранение блоков (если они есть) выше и ниже нестабильности, что как раз может решить проблему нестабильности.
Ни тракция (точно), ни мобилизация (имхо, не удержать голову и шею в одном положении на несколько мобилизационных движений) не обладают такой точностью и наверняка задействуют нестабильный сегмент (имхо).

И про нестабильность.
А был ли мальчик?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2017)

> ...Вы написали, что "не хуже, чем у многих летчиков" - правильно ли я понимаю, что тем самым Вы хотели сказать, что никаких патологий в ШОПе у меня нет и что рентген/мрт хорошие? И что грешить на позвоночник и продолжать ходить к мануальным терапевтам - не стоит?...


Конечно есть, как и у многих летчиков.
Конечно надо.



> ...Что касается венозного оттока - да, полностью с Вами согласен. Он действительно нарушен, что подтвердили, в частности, в Бурденко, измерив ликвородинамику (без пункции - инструментально) на их аппарате и отметив, что отток значительно затруднен. Но по какой причине он может быть затруднен, если еще 5 лет назад меня ничего из всего этого не беспокоило? Следует полагать, затруднен он может быть сугубо из-за протрузий, блоков и подвывиха в шейном отделе - или я ошибаюсь?...


Конечно ошибаетесь. Прямых указаний на это нет.



> ...Глазное дно неоднократно обследовали. Отметили соотношение вен к артериям как 3:1 (вены втрое шире), но не сказали, что есть отек зрительного нерва. Снимок прикладываю...


Тут надо переспросить у окулистов, но норма 1 к 1.5 вроде.



> ....Также нашли гипоплазию правых поперечного и сигмовидного синусов - но эта гипоплазия, следует полагать, врожденная. И если бы причина была в ней, то гипоплазия проявляла бы себя с рождения - но до 22-х лет меня ничего не беспокоило. Следовательно, вряд ли причина в ней....


Скорее да.



> ....По МР-ангиографии - есть не сильная гипоплазия левой позвоночной артерии, а также двусторонний изгиб внутренних сонных артерий. Но, опять же, к венам это не имеет отношения - а синдрома позвоночной артерии (скажем, головокружений или потерь сознаний, транзиторных атак) у меня нет...


...Точно



> ...Основные симптомы укладываются в клинику именно внутричерепной венозной гипертензии:
> 1. Постоянная, не снимаемая ничем тяжесть в голове (ощущение полнокровия черепной коробки).
> 2. Распирания при наклонах от прилива крови (не только в голове, но и в верхней части шеи, которая начинает словно раздуваться при наклонах).
> 3. Снижение зрения по вечерам при искусственном освещении по типу куриной слепоты (а также снижение зрения и сумеречное состояние при интеллектуальных нагрузках - всегда).
> 4. Утомляемость, постоянная сонливость, плохое самочувствие даже после долгого сна, снижение памяти, невозможность сосредоточиться, предобморочные-сумеречные состояния при умственных нагрузках....


Не совсем. 3 и 4 скорее психоэмоциональная проблема



> ....Все возможные лекарства (включая антибиотик Абактал, который мне посоветовали в Бурденко от якобы неподтвержденного арахноидита), венотоники, диуретики, ноотропы, даже антидепрессанты - все перепробовано. Ни от чего улучшения нет. Не знаю, что делать, на что грешить и как лечиться...


Конечно, мануальной терапией.
И поговорите с лечащим врачом о применении в\в эуфеллина.


----------



## ИгорьМарр (5 Янв 2017)

Благодарю за ответ!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут надо переспросить у окулистов, но норма 1 к 1.5 вроде.



Да, норма, конечно, меньше, и, в некоторой степени, внутричерепная гипертензия отразилась на картине глазного дна, однако окулисты не придали этому какого-то большого значения.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Следует полагать, затруднен он может быть сугубо из-за протрузий, блоков и подвывиха в шейном отделе - или я ошибаюсь?...
> Конечно ошибаетесь. Прямых указаний на это нет.



То есть, получается - протрузий, блоков и подвывиха нет? Тогда в чем заключаются отклонения, которые показано лечить у мануального терапевта. Те самые, что бывают у летчиков, как Вы сказали? Не совсем понял - в чем именно кроются имеющиеся у меня патологии.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....Также нашли гипоплазию правых поперечного и сигмовидного синусов - но эта гипоплазия, следует полагать, врожденная. И если бы причина была в ней, то гипоплазия проявляла бы себя с рождения - но до 22-х лет меня ничего не беспокоило. Следовательно, вряд ли причина в ней....
> Скорее да.



Не понял, "Да" - то есть, причина, по-Вашему, в гипоплазии? 
Или "Да" - то есть, Вы согласны со мной в том, что причина НЕ в гипоплазии? 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ....Все возможные лекарства (включая антибиотик Абактал, который мне посоветовали в Бурденко от якобы неподтвержденного арахноидита), венотоники, диуретики, ноотропы, даже антидепрессанты - все перепробовано. Ни от чего улучшения нет. Не знаю, что делать, на что грешить и как лечиться...
> Конечно мануальной терапией.
> И поговорите с лечащим врачом о примении в\в эуфеллина.



Я принимал Детралекс, Эскузан (из венотоников), пил Ортосифон, Диакарб, Верошпирон (из диуретиков), а также применял эуфиллин в электрофорезе - эффекта не было. Насколько я знаю, максимум, на что способен эуфиллин -- временно сгладить симптомы, но не устранить первопричину. В чем Вы видите целесообразность его применения? Также мне советовали Л-Лизина Эсцинат. Не могли бы вы прокомментировать этот препарат?

Возвращаясь к предыдущему вопросу. Если, по-Вашему, у меня нет протрузий, блоков и нестабильности, то в чем должно заключаться мануальное воздействие? Что именно оно должно устранить и за счет чего может мне помочь? До сих пор неясен этот вопрос.

Заранее благодарю за ответ!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

> ...Да, норма, конечно, меньше, и, в некоторой степени, внутричерепная гипертензия отразилась на картине глазного дна, однако окулисты не придали этому какого-то большого значения....


Неврологу важно.



> ...То есть, получается - протрузий, блоков и подвывиха нет? Тогда в чем заключаются отклонения, которые показано лечить у мануального терапевта. Те самые, что бывают у летчиков, как Вы сказали? Не совсем понял - в чем именно кроются имеющиеся у меня патологии...


Если блоки можно определить только на осмотре специальными приемами.
Протрузии есть, как у всех, даже лучше чем у других. Если интересно то посмотрите, что протрузии не могут давить на вены, вен там просто нет.



> ..Не понял, "Да" - то есть, причина, по-Вашему, в гипоплазии?
> Или "Да" - то есть, Вы согласны со мной в том, что причина НЕ в гипоплазии?


Скорее всего не в гипоплазии. С сожадению Да и Нет, тут не подходит.



> ...Я принимал Детралекс, Эскузан (из венотоников), пил Ортосифон, Диакарб, Верошпирон (из диуретиков), а также применял эуфиллин в электрофорезе - эффекта не было. Насколько я знаю, максимум, на что способен эуфиллин -- временно сгладить симптомы, но не устранить первопричину. В чем Вы видите целесообразность его применения? Также мне советовали Л-Лизина Эсцинат. Не могли бы вы прокомментировать этот препарат?


Целосообразность можно обсудить с лечащим врачем.
Эуфеллин. Снижает тонус и сосудов тоже. Временно, но эффективно.
Лизин. Надо пробовать.



> ..Возвращаясь к предыдущему вопросу. Если, по-Вашему, у меня нет протрузий, блоков и нестабильности, то в чем должно заключаться мануальное воздействие? Что именно оно должно устранить и за счет чего может мне помочь? До сих пор неясен этот вопрос...


Восстановление оптимального двигательного стереотипа, обеспечивающего хорошее самочувствие за счет правильного сочетания ваших индивидуальных (генетических) особенностей с приобретенными в течение жизни особенностями опорно-двигательного аппарата (одного вашего сколиоза достаточно). Вспомните про Ваши гипоплазии и про венозный застой на глазном дне, если в застое виноват позвоночник и мышцы, то такой стереотип позволит найти средне состояние между тем что есть и тем что было, когда не болело.

Можно предполагать, что Вы имеете венозную дистонию с клиническими проявлениями. Так как обследование не нашло значительных изменений, то большинство людей, имеющих такие клинические проявления при таком состоянии организма (по результатам обследованию) имеют какой-то дополнительный фактор для этих ощущений.

Очень часто таким дополнительным фактором является неоптимальный двигательный стереотип: напряженные мышцы и триггерные образования (миофасциальный синдром), функциональные блоки в сегментах позвоночника, локальная гипермобильность (обратимое увеличение объема движений в сегменте позвоночника возникающая по компенсаторному механизму при наличии функциональных блоков в выше и (или) нижерасположенном позвоночном двигательном сегменте, для сохранения объема движения). Еще чаще таким дополнительным фактором является психоэмоциональная сфера. Кстати, по 3 и 4 вашей жалобе, это тоже есть.


Только помните, причин много:

·        гидроцефалия

·        травмы головы

·        аневризма сосудов

·        опухоли головного мозга

·        опухоли в области шеи

·        заболевания сердца

·        заболевания легкимих

·        заболевания эндокринной системы

·        воспаления сосудов, оболочек и самого мозга


----------



## Ilya111111 (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин, вот вы говорите, что напряженные мышцы могут влиять. Т.е. они пережимают вены? А это передняя поверхность шеи? Лестничные мышцы? Если ниже то малая и большая грудные или как?


----------



## ИгорьМарр (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неврологу важно.



Был, наверно, у 20-ти разных неврологов (не считая консультаций через интернет) - кроме диакарба, детралекса, эскузана, актовегина, мексидола, кортексина, димефосфона никто ничего не назначает. Все, как один, как под копирку - одно и то же. А от этого легче не становится, так как 80% перечисленных лекарств - плацебо. Так что с неврологами - крайне сложная ситуация. Помочь они не могут. Либо не хотят.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Протрузии есть, как у всех, даже лучше чем у других. Если интересно то посмотрите, что протрузии не могут давить на вены, вен там просто нет.



Скажите, а какие именно патологии позвоночника могут влиять на вены? Ведь, насколько я знаю, вены вообще не пролегают в позвоночном столбе, а находятся в толще мышц - получается, патологии позвоночника и венозный отток не могут быть связаны между собой в принципе? Или я не прав - и позвоночник влияет на венозный отток. Но если неправ - то как именно он способен на него влиять?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Целосообразность можно обсудить с лечащим врачем.



Лечащего врача-невролога у меня нет по причине, указанной выше.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Эуфеллин. Снижает тонус и сосудов тоже. Временно, но эффективно.



Временные методы тут, к сожалению, не сыграют значимой роли. Дикарб в больших количествах тоже способен временно приносить облегчение. Но стоит прекратить его пить - как симптоматика возвращается. Нельзя же всю жизнь сидеть на сильнодействующих лекарствах. Хочется найти первопричину - и устранить ее. А первопричина до сих пор не найдена. А ведь она должна быть! Что-то должно мешать венозному оттоку. Но что? Где искать? Нет ответа...



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Очень часто таким дополнительным фактором является неоптимальный двигательный стереотип



То есть, необходимо начать больше двигаться и заниматься спортом - и симптомы уйдут? С этим, увы, согласиться не могу, так как многие ведут куда менее подвижный образ жизни - и у них таких симптомов нет. Да и я, если вдруг начинаю проявлять физическую активность выше среднего - не чувствую НИ МАЛЕЙШЕГО улучшения. А после длительных прогулок - напротив, даже становится хуже. 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> психоэмоциональная сфера. Кстати, по 3 и 4 вашей жалобе, это тоже есть.



Психоэмоциональные нарушения, безусловно, имеют место быть - но как следствие и реакция на венозную дистонию, а не как первопричина! То есть, когда меня ничего не беспокоило - никаких психоэмоциональных проблем у меня не было. А когда 5 лет уже живешь неполноценной, наполненной тяжестью в голове жизнью - они неминуемо появятся. Однако прием антидепрессанта Ципралекс (который пью уже 5 месяцев) никакого физиологического эффекта не дал - разве что появились сны и появился некоторый "пофигизм". Но тяжесть в голове не уменьшилась ни на йоту...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Ilya111111 написал(а):


> Доктор Ступин, вот вы говорите, что напряженные мышцы могут влиять. Т.е. они пережимают вены? А это передняя поверхность шеи? Лестничные мышцы? Если ниже то малая и большая грудные или как?


Нет.


> ....Был, наверно, у 20-ти разных неврологов (не считая консультаций через интернет) - кроме диакарба, детралекса, эскузана, актовегина, мексидола, кортексина, димефосфона никто ничего не назначает. Все, как один, как под копирку - одно и то же. А от этого легче не становится, так как 80% перечисленных лекарств - плацебо. Так что с неврологами - крайне сложная ситуация. Помочь они не могут. Либо не хотят...


Неправильно. Они назначают стандартное лечение и при стандартном течении процесса это помогает.
Есть что-то, что мешает ситуации, например хронический тип течения процесса, это когда навсегда.
Объём возможностей невролога исчерпывается назначением препаратов. Именно поэтому есть ещё и специалисты по лфк, физиотерапии, вертебрологи.



> ....Скажите, а какие именно патологии позвоночника могут влиять на вены? Ведь, насколько я знаю, вены вообще не пролегают в позвоночном столбе, а находятся в толще мышц - получается, патологии позвоночника и венозный отток не могут быть связаны между собой в принципе? Или я не прав - и позвоночник влияет на венозный отток. Но если неправ - то как именно он способен на него влиять?..


Скажем так, имеющиеся у Вас патология позвонков и дисков не может мешать венозному оттоку



> ...Лечащего врача-невролога у меня нет по причине, указанной выше....


Неправильно. Врач в поликлинике всегда есть. Не Ваш, не помогает, значит не отсюда проблема или ставите несбыточные надежды.


> ...Временные методы тут, к сожалению, не сыграют значимой роли. Дикарб в больших количествах тоже способен временно приносить облегчение. Но стоит прекратить его пить - как симптоматика возвращается. Нельзя же всю жизнь сидеть на сильнодействующих лекарствах. Хочется найти первопричину - и устранить ее. А первопричина до сих пор не найдена. А ведь она должна быть! Что-то должно мешать венозному оттоку. Но что? Где искать? Нет ответа...


Неправильно. Ваше заболевание хроническое. Поэтому и приём препаратов, при лечении ими, также должен быть хроническим. Возможно ли перевести перевести не ремиссию (это хроническое течение, но вне обострения), иногда удаётся.  Тот же Диакарб. Основной метод лечения навсегда. Если помогает.
А как быть пациентам с гипертонией- принимать всегда препараты.
А люди с ревматологией - нпвп навсегда.
Другой вопрос, что нет пока понимания причины и не испробованы все способы. Но пока ищите и пока подбираете зачем мучиться и сдавливать мозг.
Хотя моё мнение многое укладывается в 3-4 жалобы, а они от нервов.



> ..То есть, необходимо начать больше двигаться и заниматься спортом - и симптомы уйдут? С этим, увы, согласиться не могу, так как многие ведут куда менее подвижный образ жизни - и у них таких симптомов нет. Да и я, если вдруг начинаю проявлять физическую активность выше среднего - не чувствую НИ МАЛЕЙШЕГО улучшения. А после длительных прогулок - напротив, даже становится хуже....


Неправильно. Надо подбирать лечебную, затем восстановительную, а потом тренировочную нагрузку.
Хорошо бы перед этим восстановить или создать такой стереотип движений позвоночника, чтобы связанные с ним структуры не могли быть дополнительной причиной венозного застоя.


> ...Психоэмоциональные нарушения, безусловно, имеют место быть - но как следствие и реакция на .венозную дистонию, а не как первопричина! То есть, когда меня ничего не беспокоило - никаких психоэмоциональных проблем у меня не было. А когда 5 лет уже живешь неполноценной, наполненной тяжестью в голове жизнью - они неминуемо появятся. Однако прием антидепрессанта Ципралекс (который пью уже 5 месяцев) никакого физиологического эффекта не дал - разве что появились сны и появился некоторый "пофигизм". Но тяжесть в голове не уменьшилась ни на йоту.


Правильно. Надо искать свой препарат и своего доктора.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не адекватным является воздействие не на функциональном блоке, а нестабильность не может быть блоком.


Проводя манипуляции на ШОП Вы не можете точно быть уверенны на какой ПДС будет воздействие , соответственно при манипуляции на нестабильный сегмент идет неадекватное воздействие. При мобилизации мы можем воздействовать на выше и ниже стоящий ПДС , тем самым дифференцировано снимать функциональный блок.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> манипуляция по определению не может быть недифференцированной, поскольку выполняется на блоке.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так в этом и вопрос, почему рекомендуете не делать манипуляций, хотя это самый точный метод направленный на устранение блоков (если они есть) выше и ниже нестабильности, что как раз может решить проблему нестабильности.


сомневаюсь в дифференцированном воздействии на ПДС о чем описал выше.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> мобилизация (имхо, не удержать голову и шею в одном положении на несколько мобилизационных движений) не обладают такой точностью и наверняка задействуют нестабильный сегмент (имхо).


Вероятно у нас разные методы мобилизации , или по разному это понимаем. Я манипуляцию на ПДС провожу двумя большими пальцами,  соответственно зная где нестабильный позвонок , воздействия минимум.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И про нестабильность.
> А был ли мальчик?


Думаете нет ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Уж если мобилизации выполняются точно, то что говорить про манипуляции.


----------



## ИгорьМарр (6 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно поэтому есть ещё и специалисты по лфк, физиотерапии, вертебрологи.



С вашего позволения, попробую резюмировать дискуссию.

Насколько я понял, то, что мне необходимо предпринять, чтобы избавиться от симптомов - продолжить поиск врача-невролога и продолжить получать консервативную терапию различными венотонизирующими и диуретическими препаратами пожизненно, подбирая их комбинации таким образом, чтобы добиться снижения симптоматики до минимального уровня.

Параллельно мне необходимо начать занятия ЛФК со спортивным тренером, а также получать физиотерапию.

При этом, полной ремиссии ожидать не стоит, поскольку заболевание хроническое. Единственный выход - пожизненно пить препараты.

Также на шейный отдел позвоночника мне грешить не стоит - поскольку имеющаяся степень поражения укладывается в рамки нормы и не может вызывать моей "венозной" симптоматики.

Возникает вопрос - если уж продолжить пытаться докапываться до первопричины, то, может быть, стоит сделать МРТ всего позвоночника, включая, в первую очередь, грудной отдел? Может быть, стоит посмотреть и вены грудного и поясничного отделов - вдруг там будут обнаружены сдавления и гипоплазии, влияющие на венозный отток в голове? Также мне посоветовали сделать КТ средостения на исключение тимомы этой области (которая потенциально может сдавливать верхнюю полую вену) - может быть, причина в ней?

Уважаемый доктор, не могли бы вы сказать, какие, на Ваш взгляд, дополнительные обследования мне следовало бы провести для того, чтобы уж список мер по поиску первопричины венозной дисфункции был исчерпывающим и я мог бы со спокойной душой продолжить консервативную терапию, осознавая, что оперативного вмешательства мне точно нигде не требуется и все, что я мог, я обследовал?

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2017)

Причин много, вот это все надо отсеять:
· гидроцефалия
· травмы головы
· аневризма сосудов
· опухоли головного мозга
· опухоли в области шеи
· заболевания сердца
· заболевания легкимих
· заболевания эндокринной системы
· воспаления сосудов, оболочек и самого мозга



> ...Насколько я понял, то, что мне необходимо предпринять, чтобы избавиться от симптомов - продолжить поиск врача-невролога и продолжить получать консервативную терапию различными венотонизирующими и диуретическими препаратами пожизненно, подбирая их комбинации таким образом, чтобы добиться снижения симптоматики до минимального уровня...


Правильно. Пока не пока не подберете метод компенсации или не натренируете организм до состояния необращения на те минимальные изменения которые есть у вас.



> ...Параллельно мне необходимо начать занятия ЛФК со спортивным тренером, а также получать физиотерапию...


Правильно. Массаж, мануальную терапию.



> ...При этом, полной ремиссии ожидать не стоит, поскольку заболевание хроническое. Единственный выход - пожизненно пить препараты....


Правильно, до момента пока не подберете метод компенсации или не натренируете организм до состояния необращения на те минимальные изменения которые есть у вас.



> ...Также на шейный отдел позвоночника мне грешить не стоит - поскольку имеющаяся степень поражения укладывается в рамки нормы и не может вызывать моей "венозной" симптоматики...


Сам позвоночник виноват в этом минимально, но в комплекс причин, вместе с мышцами, вкладывает свой процент (%25), и если восстановите оптимальный двигательный стереотип, обеспечивающий хорошее самочувствие за счет правильного сочетания ваших индивидуальных особенностей с приобретенными в течение жизни особенностями опорно-двигательного аппарата, то можно получить хороший результат.

И не забывайте про психоэмоциональную составляющую, это еще % 50.



> ...Возникает вопрос - если уж продолжить пытаться докапываться до первопричины, то, может быть, стоит сделать МРТ всего позвоночника, включая, в первую очередь, грудной отдел? Может быть, стоит посмотреть и вены грудного и поясничного отделов - вдруг там будут обнаружены сдавления и гипоплазии, влияющие на венозный отток в голове? Также мне посоветовали сделать КТ средостения на исключение тимомы этой области (которая потенциально может сдавливать верхнюю полую вену) - может быть, причина в ней?...


Стоит. Смотри п.1 этого сообщения.



> Уважаемый доктор, не могли бы вы сказать, какие, на Ваш взгляд, дополнительные обследования мне следовало бы провести для того, чтобы уж список мер по поиску первопричины венозной дисфункции был исчерпывающим и я мог бы со спокойной душой продолжить консервативную терапию, осознавая, что оперативного вмешательства мне точно нигде не требуется и все, что я мог, я обследовал?


???
Думать надо.
Зовите врачей форума, может еще что-то подскажут.


----------

